# Actual Date Of Easter 2008? 2009?



## jlwquilter (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi, Can anyone please tell me the actual date Easter falls on for the next few years? Is there a website that will give them to me (and maybe other dates too)?

I visited a TS this past weekend and the office lady said is was in week #12 for 2008...this surprised me as my daughter's spring break is week #14 and it's been the week before Easter the past few years. Now that I am a TS user/owner, I need to start tracking of these dates going forward!

TIA!


----------



## Blues (Jul 17, 2007)

Got this one years ago, from another helpful TUGger.

http://www.vpcalendar.net/Holiday_Dates/2005_2010.html


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 17, 2007)

Go here, and you can find the answers you seek.  Its a world calendar, multi-lingual.  You can choose Christian, Jewish, or Islamic holidays on the left side, and then change the display to show just the holidays.  You can also configure it to show whatever year you want.

I found it by Googling "perpetual calendar holidays" without the quotes.  Google is great for finding things if you can figure out how to word your queries.

Fern


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 17, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> Hi, Can anyone please tell me the actual date Easter falls on for the next few years? Is there a website that will give them to me (and maybe other dates too)?
> 
> I visited a TS this past weekend and the office lady said is was in week #12 for 2008...this surprised me as my daughter's spring break is week #14 and it's been the week before Easter the past few years. Now that I am a TS user/owner, I need to start tracking of these dates going forward!
> 
> TIA!




Easter in 2008 is on March 23 which is week 12.  I had to double check myself because of the earliness in the year.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 17, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> I found it by Googling "perpetual calendar holidays" without the quotes.  Google is great for finding things if you can figure out how to word your queries.
> 
> Fern



Fern, you are right.  I use Google all the time, but still wonder if there isn't a better way to search than what I am doing.

I simply type in a word, but I know there are experts out there who must have better search results than I get from time to time.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 18, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone! It helps alot and I've put the links in my favorites.

I figured out what the spring break "issue" is here - FCAT testing is scheduled immediately before and after Easter in 2008 so spring break was pushed back. What great mind couldn't have decided to push FCAT testing back the one week instead?? Argh.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 18, 2007)

Rick,
I've learned, with Google at least, that if I type in a very short descriptive phrase, three words or so, that it seems to work best.  And even then sometimes I get totally unexpected results.  Specially if I mistype...

Fern



ricoba said:


> Fern, you are right.  I use Google all the time, but still wonder if there isn't a better way to search than what I am doing.
> 
> I simply type in a word, but I know there are experts out there who must have better search results than I get from time to time.


----------



## Don (Jul 19, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> Easter in 2008 is on March 23 which is week 12. I had to double check myself because of the earliness in the year.



Easter occurs on the first Sunday on or after the first full moon of Spring. Easter can occur as early as March 22 and as late as April 25.


----------



## nicklinneh (Jul 19, 2007)

spring break is controlled by teachers unions; easter by the moon. never the twain shall meet. ---ken


----------



## Don (Jul 20, 2007)

The same holds true when you have children going to colleges that are 10 miles apart, ne'er the breaks shall coinside.


----------



## becs84 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello i'm a newbie to this forum!

I'm from the UK and my fiance and i are planning to get married in Mexico in April 2009.  

We'd like to avoid the American easter / spring break so i was wondering if i could some advice on when to go?

I've found out that easter in the US is on April 12th in 2009. Does spring break usually fall before or after easter? And how long does it last for? 

If we was to go in the last week of April / first week of May 2009 do you think we'd avoid it all?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave M (Aug 9, 2007)

Some schools have vacations before and some after Easter. Others don't schedule their vacations around Easter. See this link re 2008 spring vacations in the U.S. for a sample of that (with Easter falling on March 23 in 2008).

Yes, there should be very few U.S. schools on vacation during the last week of April and first week of May in 2009.


----------



## charford (Aug 9, 2007)

> spring break is controlled by teachers unions



This is a myth! Teachers have almost zero control over calendars and administrative policies at schools. 



> FCAT testing is scheduled immediately before and after Easter in 2008 so spring break was pushed back. What great mind couldn't have decided to push FCAT testing back the one week instead?? Argh.



Standardized testing often takes place in March. There are state and federal reporting requirements which have deadlines that need to be met. There are many grades to be scheduled, there often is the "wiggle" room to make movements of several weeks. 



> Hello i'm a newbie to this forum!
> 
> I'm from the UK and my fiance and i are planning to get married in Mexico in April 2009.
> 
> ...




Welcome to TUG!  The east coast U.S. schools have the third week of April off. This is the last hurrah for spring break which runs all the way from the second week of February to the end of April. It would be best to plan the honeymoon for early May, if you have that flexibility. There are no spring breaks in May, but many schools start to get out for summer at the end of the month.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 9, 2007)

charford said:


> The east coast U.S. schools have the third week of April off. This is the last hurrah for spring break which runs all the way from the second week of February to the end of April. It would be best to plan the honeymoon for early May, if you have that flexibility.


In 2009, that "last hurrah" of spring breaks will be April 20-24. Thus, starting the trip on (for example) Sunday, April 26 should avoid all spring breaks. All of the U.S. school vacationers will be on their way home.


----------



## becs84 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for your replies and help. 

Thanks for clarifying that the last of all the holidays finishes on April 24th - that's great news! 

We have to be back home in the UK before the 9th May (one of our guests has a wedding to attend) so this should work out just right if the flight leaves towards the end of April.

Phew!  

Now we just have to decide what hotel to get married at!


----------



## becs84 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have another question! Going to Mexico for us in the last week of April / first week of May might not be a posisbility so we might be going last 2 weeks of April. Are the majority of spring breakers goine by the end of spring break or do they stay right up until the end?! 

Also, do the majority go to Cancun rather than the Riviera Maya?


----------



## Dave M (Aug 13, 2007)

See the link in post #12 for a representative list of vacation weeks by state. Although Easter week is the most popular week, there are a significant number of states, especially in the Northeast, that have the week of April 21-25 as vacation.


----------



## becs84 (Aug 14, 2007)

Dave M said:


> See the link in post #12 for a representative list of vacation weeks by state. Although Easter week is the most popular week, there are a significant number of states, especially in the Northeast, that have the week of April 21-25 as vacation.




Thanks. Do you happen to have the list for 2009 as that's when we're planning our holiday for.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 14, 2007)

It's too early. Although some calendars are already set, most U.S. school districts with floating vacation weeks will set their 2008-2009 calendars during the early months of 2008. I expect to post a listing of spring vacation weeks similar to the one at the link in early March 2008.

However, I'll make a guess that should be reasonably accurate. Easter in 2009 falls on April 12. It's likely that there will be three peak vacation periods:
The third and fourth weeks of March, one of which is often a fixed vacation week for some states
The weeks immediately before and after April 12, either one of which will constitute Easter vacation for many states
The week of April 21-25, which is a fixed vacation week in a number of states, especially in the Northeast


----------



## becs84 (Aug 20, 2007)

Dave M said:


> It's too early. Although some calendars are already set, most U.S. school districts with floating vacation weeks will set their 2008-2009 calendars during the early months of 2008. I expect to post a listing of spring vacation weeks similar to the one at the link in early March 2008.
> 
> However, I'll make a guess that should be reasonably accurate. Easter in 2009 falls on April 12. It's likely that there will be three peak vacation periods:
> The third and fourth weeks of March, one of which is often a fixed vacation week for some states
> ...



Thanks very much for your reply - you have been very helpful. 

We might be back to going the end of April / early May again now. It's all very confusing!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 20, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> Thanks everyone! It helps alot and I've put the links in my favorites.
> 
> I figured out what the spring break "issue" is here - FCAT testing is scheduled immediately before and after Easter in 2008 so spring break was pushed back. What great mind couldn't have decided to push FCAT testing back the one week instead?? Argh.



We have the same great minds in Columbus, OH! Last year they finally decided to move the tests to the end of April/early May, so they wouldn't conflict with Easter and spring break(I think most of the schools here let out around Easter.) It was like "DUH, Easter isn't like XMAS it changes every year."


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Some schools have vacations before and some after Easter. Others don't schedule their vacations around Easter.



It seems our district makes a point to not schedule the break around *Easter*, and try to schedule *Spring* break away from any religious holiday.  I am surprised that they schedule *Winter* break so close to *Christmas*


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 22, 2007)

I like this calendar the best.  
http://www.vpcalendar.net/Holiday_Dates/2005_2010.html


----------



## Janette (Aug 22, 2007)

Educators vote on the calendar in the school district in Ga where I taught for 35 years. They now have a week in Oct, Thanksgiving week, 2 wks at Christmas, a week for President's day, and a spring break week. They started school Aug 6 and will get out the end of May. Teacher's also have 1 or 2 work days in most of those weeks that they can work off by attending meetings in the summer. With all year round schools popping up and home schooling, it is getting hard to predict school breaks. The last week of April and 1st of May are pretty safe. The Advanced Placement college credit tests are usually given the 1st two weeks of May and any school taking part in those tests will be reviewing like mad the couple of weeks before the tests. The first of March, all of May, Sept, first two weeks of Dec are fairly safe. I love teenagers and enjoyed my career but it sure is nice to vacation without them now. For 35 years, I was off when they were.


----------



## becs84 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for your replies, you've all been very helpful! 

Looks like we'll be going end of April / early May. 

Is anyone from Mexico on here? I've read the rainfull is double in May, is that right?!  Fingers crossed end of April / early May should be ok.

Thanks!


----------

